# Makita Table saw 2704 DADO PROBLEMS



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. Well I may have made a mistake but I bought a Makita 2704 with the stand the other day with illusions of doing some woodworking around the house. I looked at several different models before I bought mine. Now the problem. I have a Freud 8'' dado blade that wont work with the saw. According to Makita you can only use the Makita dado blade. Ok fine, to bad they (Makita) discontinued making it. The arbor is deep enough, but the inner flange spaces it out to far to even do a 3/4'' dado. The reason for my post is I am looking for any suggestion to this problem. I went back to the place where I bought it and they ordered another inner flange for me and told me I might be able to have a local machinist grind it down to the proper spacing to be able to use the dado blade I have now. Thanks in advance for any info or advise. If I bough the wrong saw just break it to me gently. That $500.00 I spent is really killing me now.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know about your saw, but when I use a dado set on my saw, I move my outside flange to the inside of the arbor and just use the arbor nut for the outside. The inside flange on my saw is noticeably thicker than the outside flange, so I gain space by replacing the inside flange and just using the arbor nut.

Don't know if this will work with the Makita.

Dalec


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

Great idea and I even tried that but the outside flange wont space out the blade enough and the blade touches part of the motor housing. I am hoping someone out there has the Makita dado set and can give me more details. I have to wonder if the dado set that Makita used to offer has a extra inside flange to make this set up work. If anyone does have this dado blade could you please 'mic' it out and let me know what the depth of the inside flange is. Thanks for the feedback dalec.


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

Update to dalec, Makta says not to use the arbor nut to secure the dado to the arbor. Since my search for the answer to my question I have other wood workers here localy tell me to NEVER trust the arbor nut alone to hold a blade.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds as though the inside flange can't be changed out because maintains the proper clearance for the inside dado blade from the motor housing. How about taking off the outside flange and just using the arbor nut? Before using it, I would check to be sure it is safe to do so?

Dalec


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

The thing that bothers me most is that Makita quit making a dado blade. I dont mean to make a big deal of this but I guess when a man spends money on a tool I just assume the company will back up what they say in their information pages. As far as I can tell I cant find anyone else that has run across this problem yet. I thought I was moving up in the table saw world. I had an ole $100 Delta before this one. I guess I should have saved for a few more months and bought a real saw.


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

Ok folks I have finally found some answers to my own question. I hope someone out there can use this information. Makita offers Dado Flange Set that takes the place of the Dado blades they used to offer. What it is-is a new set of spacers and a arbor nut. The Makita # is 196293-8. From what I have been able to find out is, this new flange set will let you use just about any dado blade out there. According to what I have found out so far it will work with the table insert (317934-3). Also this new flange set will work on other models of Makita saw other than the 2704. From what I have been able to find this set will work on the models 2703, and 2702. Hope this info help someone else. Thanks again dalec for your input.
Happy woodworking everyone.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you were able to find the fix. Diversity is great and can lead to innovation. But for somethings, standardization works better.

Dalec


----------

